# Sports Stars & Vaccination



## Scepticalscribe

I have been reading about the tennis player Novak Djokovic and how he has been denied entry to Australia to defend his title in the Australian Open.

For what it is worth, his (negative) stance on vaccination is not a secret, even though his parents and others in his entourage are attempting to argue that he has been victimised by the Australian authorities.

My own views on this subject matter would echo those expressed by Rafa Nadal.

However, - and moving from tennis to soccer - a number of football matches in the UK have been postposed (on account of Covid outbreaks in some teams), and again, it appears that some players have refused to be vaccinated.

Anyway, I am curious to learn what others may think about this.


----------



## SuperMatt

I love to watch Djokovic play, but he is not above the rules.

Another thing to consider: the vaccination rate of professional athletes is much higher than the rate of all Americans. The NFL has a 98% vaccination rate I think?

There are some very famous athletes who refused to get vaccinated; they get all the headlines; but most athletes are doing the right thing.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> I have been reading about the tennis player Novak Djokovic and how he has been denied entry to Australia to defend his title in the Australian Open.
> 
> For what it is worth, his (negative) stance on vaccination is not a secret, even though his parents and others in his entourage are attempting to argue that he has been victimised by the Australian authorities.
> 
> My own views on this subject matter would echo those expressed by Rafa Nadal.
> 
> However, - and moving from tennis to soccer - a number of football matches in the UK have been postposed (on account of Covid outbreaks in some teams), and again, it appears that some players have refused to be vaccinated.
> 
> Anyway, I am curious to learn what others may think about this.



I'm amused by the Djokovic saga. At this point, he's lost more training time than w getting vaccinated. His team providing a positive test and  concurrent documentation of him being but out in public while allegedly infected is even funnier. We can't expect him to be as considerate as normal people because he can hit a tiny ball with a racket better than anybody in the world.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The arrogance, entitlement, selfishness, self-indulgent self-pity, and wilful recklessness of his conduct are striking.

Even more striking is the sheer disconnect and detachment from the (legitimate) health concerns of the rest of the world, the belief that rules, regulations and health requirements don't apply to him.  

I know that top sports stars live in an insulated bubble where their every need is anticipated and pandered to, but this is ridiculous.


----------

